# Dragon headed katydid nymph



## orionmystery (Aug 24, 2012)

Acanthosaura armata, Horned tree lizard.



IMG_8814 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_8806 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Dragon headed katydid nymph, Lesina sp. 



IMG_8760 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_8780 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Long horn beetle, Glenea sp. 



IMG_8204 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_8214 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 24, 2012)

That is one crazy looking katydid! Nice captures, Kurt


----------



## SunKat (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Kurt, I love these photos, especially the last but one, is that the Long horn beetle?  I also had a look at your blog, brilliant spider photos.  I love seeing spiders and insects so close up.  Brilliant!


----------

